# Spectrophotometer



## خالد صلاح زيادة (22 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة اعضاء الملتقي​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته
هذه مشاركة عن جهاز ال spectrophotometer فيه توضيح لجميع اجزاؤه و مبدا عمله.
انا طبعا من المعجبين جدا باجهزة المعامل ولدي اقتراح لمن يشاركوني هذا الاعجاب و كذلك المتخصصين في هذه الاجهزة بان يشارك كل واحد بارسال اي معلومة لديه عن اي نوع من هذه الاجهزة ثم نقوم بعد ذلك بمعاونة الاخوة المشرفين بتجميعها كلها في مكان واحد في الملتقي و ذلك للفائدة العامة .
والبداية ستكون مني بهذه المشاركة علي ان تليها مشاركات اخري لبعض اجهزة المعامل سوف اقوم برفعها تباعا في الملتقي اذا امد الله في الاعمار.​


----------



## المهندس عبووود (14 مارس 2008)

معليش بس هناك مشكلة في الملفات ارجو منك حلها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (16 مارس 2008)

لاعرف حقيقة اخ عبوود اين المشكلة حاولت رفع الملف لك مرة اخري و لكني فشلت. يبدو ان لدي مشكلة في رفع الملفات. و لكن بمجرد حلها اعدك بتحميل الملف مرة اخري.


----------



## bassel hatem (16 مارس 2008)

الملف لا يعمل يا عزيزي


----------



## محمد مثنى (18 مارس 2008)

أنا اخوكم محمد من اليمن 
واعمل في مؤسسة متخصصة في احهزة المختبرات وعلى استعداد تام للمساعدة


----------



## Eng Maryam (18 مارس 2008)

ok thanks for thr try


----------



## القائد العام (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا يازياده............بلبل


----------



## ســلطان (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ياجامد


----------



## mdbawqo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ليك يا باشا


----------



## bob_2010_201 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

يا باشا أنا عندي مشكله في جهاز Jolly 103 
1- بيطل النتيجة كبيره أو صفر
2- في مشكلة في السحب
وياريت الرد 
وفي مشكلة في جهاز RA 50
وهو فيه فلتر مابيشتغلش وبايظ ياريت ردك
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## LECO (4 مارس 2009)

*مشكور على المجهود *
لك الف شكر​


----------



## zad500 (19 مارس 2009)

اشكرك وكثرالله من امثالك


----------



## أبو المصطفى (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداً جداً أخي على هذا المجهود الجبار . وأنا من المتخصصين في صيانة أجهزة المعامل وخصوصاً ال Spectrophotometer بأواعها بالزات ماركة JENWAY و ماركة GBC


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الق (23 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جداااااااا


----------



## bmeadil (23 مارس 2009)

الاخ أبو المصطفى ياريت لو ترفع كتيبات الصيانة لاجهزة Jenway .


----------



## ياسرابراهيم (29 مارس 2009)

عندي مشكلة في جهاز Jenway 6405 عند تشغيل الجهاز واثناء اجراء الفحوصات على النظام تظهر هذه الرسالة
*Unable to Acquire Peak Level*

_*الاخوة الذين يملكون الخبرة ان يسعفوني بالحل*_​


----------



## dobelhadj (6 مايو 2009)

سلام انا عضؤ جديد مهندس تطبيقي في الكهرباء التقنية ؤ مهتم بالهندسة الطبية و المعامل و انوى ان شاء الله انشاء شركة لصيانة و اصلاح هذه الاجهزة ارجو التواصل


----------



## mr-j (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع
بس في الحقيقة وازا ماكان فيه تعب عليك
ابغى عن الاسبكتروفوتوميتر من الناحية الفيزيائية​


----------



## أبو المصطفى (19 مايو 2009)

أخي bmeadil آسف جداً .... كتيبات الصيانة لأجهزة JENWAY غير متاحة لدي حالياً


----------



## my_alalem (3 يونيو 2009)

خالد صلاح زيادة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخوة اعضاء الملتقي​السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالي و بركاته
> هذه مشاركة عن جهاز ال spectrophotometer فيه توضيح لجميع اجزاؤه و مبدا عمله.
> انا طبعا من المعجبين جدا باجهزة المعامل ولدي اقتراح لمن يشاركوني هذا الاعجاب و كذلك المتخصصين في هذه الاجهزة بان يشارك كل واحد بارسال اي معلومة لديه عن اي نوع من هذه الاجهزة ثم نقوم بعد ذلك بمعاونة الاخوة المشرفين بتجميعها كلها في مكان واحد في الملتقي و ذلك للفائدة العامة .
> والبداية ستكون مني بهذه المشاركة علي ان تليها مشاركات اخري لبعض اجهزة المعامل سوف اقوم برفعها تباعا في الملتقي اذا امد الله في الاعمار.​



thank you very much my dear


----------



## algreeeee7 (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## علي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

thanks alot . may allah bless you


----------



## علي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

thanks aaaaaaaaaaaloooot ya wardah


----------



## م.أحمد ذياب عياش (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك جدا


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sollyforever02 (19 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​*

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد​ 
أخوكم فالله ​ 
محمد سليمان​*​


----------



## strong teq (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكووور 

ويعطيك الف عااافيه


----------



## LECO (18 مايو 2010)

اتمنى لو امكن عرض طريقة معايرة هذه الاجهزة


----------



## mohammed RIRI (20 مايو 2010)

Thank you very much for this information


----------



## meshosafe (20 مايو 2010)

الملف شغاااااااااااااااااااال وزى الفل مين قال إنه مش شغال :87::87::87: ............. وألف شكر ياباشمهندس على المجهود المفيد الرائع:71::20::85:


----------



## Al-Captain (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## abade91 (24 مايو 2010)

كيف


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

يسلموا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (20 يوليو 2011)

لك كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------

